

UK university center aims to turn your LED lights into broadband with Li-Fi - dsr12
http://gigaom.com/2013/01/31/uk-university-center-aims-to-turn-your-led-lights-into-broadband-with-li-fi/

======
Millennium
I'm not sure I see this taking off as a general-purpose thing. The range is
likely too short, and visible light is too easy to block. But I do see
potential in bridging: you could use this to get a signal across something
that you can't (or don't want to) cross with a radio or electrical signal.

